# Unerwarteter Neustart HILFE



## leimy (22. August 2007)

Moin Moin,
ich hab ein Problem mit meinem Rechner. Der Recher macht immer einen Neustart, wenn z.B. das DVD Laufwerk auf volllast fährt und unter anderen Punkten. Bekomme den Fehler:

*Das Gerät \Device\Harddisk1\D ist für den Zugriff noch nicht bereit.

*und dieser Fehler tritt in der Computerverwaltung sehr oft auf.

Habe in anderen Foren gelesen, dass ich mal ein Diagnosetool für die Festplatte laufen lassen soll. Dies hab ich auch gemacht. Hat mir aber keine Fehler angezeigt.

In anderen Foren stand drin das die Grafikgarte durchgebrannt ist, also hab ich ne andere Grafikkarte eingebaut, aber dieser Fehler tratt immer noch auf.

Dann hab ich gelesen das der Arbeitspeicher Kaputt ist, also auch schon neuen Arbeitsspeicher drin und immer noch dieser fehler.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

System:
AMD Athlon 2400+
512MB Ram (neuer Riegel)
300GB Festplatte
Windows XP professional

Wenn noch Daten zum System fehler liefere ich die gerne nach.


----------



## Twinsetter (22. August 2007)

Hallo!

Ich weiß nicht obs wirklich die Hardware ist. Habe eher den Eindruck, daß hier XP mit irgen etwas nicht so richtig zu recht kommt. Du solltest vielleicht mal ein anderes System probieren. Nimm doch mal ne Knoppix CD und werfe die ein. Wenn die ordentlich läuft, sprich ohne den beschriebenen Fehler, dann wird's wahrscheinlich ein Treiberproblem unter XP sein.
Ich hatte mal sowas ähnliches und da wars dann letzendlich der Speicher (war bei mir auch ein neuer Riegel - aber dummerweise ein Billigprodukt). Windows hat dann auch mit komisch reagiert ist bei mir aber immer irgendwie weitergelaufen. Erst mit Linux konnte ich dann den Speicher als Übeltäter erkennen.

Als zweites würde ich mal das Bios auf Standardwerte zurücksetzen und danach alle Energiesparfunktionen im Bios abschalten. Ebenso alle Funktionen abschalten die irgendwelche Performance verbessern sollen. Diese Funktionen machen oft Ärger.


----------



## leimy (23. August 2007)

Windows XP kann ja nur Festplatten bis 129GB anzeigen. Ich musste das die 300GB erkannt werden ein Tool runterladen das einen Eintrag in der RegEdit gemacht hat. Kann das sein das durch den Eintrag in der RegEdit sich mein Windows irgendwo in die quere kommt?


----------



## AndreG (23. August 2007)

Moin,

Windows kann mit SP2 alle Platten die es bisher gibt ansprechen. 
Da muß man nix in der Reg machen.

Mfg Andre


----------



## leimy (23. August 2007)

Dann muss ich mir mal SP2 besorgen. Kann das mit der RegEdit den sein das ich deshalb immer die Fehlermeldung bekomme? Dann könnte ich ein Hardwareproblem ausschließen.


----------



## AndreG (23. August 2007)

Beides wäre immer noch möglich. Am besten löscht du den Reg eintrag wieder.


----------



## leimy (23. August 2007)

Gut dann werd ich das mal alles testen.


----------



## Twinsetter (23. August 2007)

Also XP sollte mit großen Platten ohne Probs zurecht kommen. Habe selbst eine 500GB USB-Platte und die funktioniert ohne Probleme.


----------



## chmee (23. August 2007)

Wie sieht es ganz simpel mit nem dahinsiechenden Netzteil aus ? 
Wenn dieses zu heiss wird, Staubmäuse etc und gleichzeitig hohe Lastanforderung, 
dann kann die Zufuhr unter den nötigen Wert fallen und der Rechner schmiert ab.

mfg chmee


----------



## Twinsetter (23. August 2007)

Stimmt das ist auch ne Möglichkeit - hätte man gleich dran denken können


----------



## leimy (23. August 2007)

Ja das könnte ich auch mal machen. Den Rechner mach ich regelmäßig sauber. Aber ich bekomm ja schon beim Starten des Rechners in der Verwaltung Die Fehlermeldung

*Das Gerät \Device\Harddisk1\D ist für den Zugriff noch nicht bereit.
*


----------



## leimy (23. August 2007)

So Netzteil ist sauber, macht aber trotzdem noch Neustarts. Ich verzweifle hier bald.


----------



## chmee (23. August 2007)

Schau bitte noch auf Mainboard und im Netzteil nach geplatzten Kondensatoren.
Da fährt das System gerne wieder hoch, steigt aber bei Belastung wieder aus.

mfg chmee


----------



## leimy (23. August 2007)

Ne auch nicht.


----------



## AndreG (23. August 2007)

SP2 installiert?


----------



## Navy (23. August 2007)

Boote doch mal ein Linux und strapazier es ein wenig (kompilieren als Belastungstest) und das wiederholt. Sollte es da keine Probleme geben, weißt Du woran es liegt.


----------



## chmee (23. August 2007)

Das ist mal ein guter Einfall, der hätte wirklich früher kommen können.

Irgend eine CD-Distribution, Knoppix zB

mfg chmee


----------



## leimy (24. August 2007)

Dann werd ich mal Knoppix runterladen. Und mich dann mal einlesen wie das so funktioniert und dann Testen.


----------



## Twinsetter (24. August 2007)

@Navy
@chmee

Genau das war mein Vorschlag meines ersten Posts vor zwei Tagen



> Ich weiß nicht obs wirklich die Hardware ist. Habe eher den Eindruck, daß hier XP mit irgen etwas nicht so richtig zu recht kommt. Du solltest vielleicht mal ein anderes System probieren. Nimm doch mal ne Knoppix CD und werfe die ein. Wenn die ordentlich läuft,


@Leimy
Besorg die doch einfach den letzten Linuxuser. Da ist eine Live-CD mit Ubuntu dabei. Dies läßt sich eigentlich wie Windows bedienen. Da muß man nicht erst umlernen.


----------



## chmee (24. August 2007)

Dann sei mir nicht böse, wenn ich es schlicht und einfach überlesen habe.
Also auch nochmal an Dich der Dank für den besten Tipp soweit 

mfg chmee


----------



## leimy (24. August 2007)

Vielen Dank für all eure Tipps. Werde das mal am Wochenende durchtesten.


----------



## Twinsetter (24. August 2007)

@chmee

Keine Sorge bin hier niemandem böse.


----------



## leimy (1. September 2007)

So ich die Tipps mal durchgespielt und auch mal ne kleinere Festplatte angeschlossen. Aber habe das Problem immer noch das der Rechner neu startet. Habe gestern mal einen Kollegen getroffen der Informatim studiert und dem hab ich mein Problem auch erzählt und der meinte das vielleicht mein IDE Controller durch ist. Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen was Ihr von der Theorie haltet?


----------



## Twinsetter (1. September 2007)

Ja auch das ist möglich.

Bei Linux fährt er auch runter ?


----------



## leimy (20. September 2007)

ich konnte ja keine cd brennen, weil wenn ich mein laufwerk benutzen wollte der rechner abgekackt ist. so jetzt hab ich windows vista und alles läuft wieder super. jetzt hab ich nur noch ein problem. ich finde keine grafikkarten treiber. ich habe eine ti4200, kann mir da vllt noch jemand helfen?


----------



## leimy (20. September 2007)

ach ich hab ne falsche angabe gemacht. es ist eine ti4600


----------

